# glad to meet you all from sunny devon



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------



## chicken (Feb 24, 2007)

*rain*

That's really nice to get a proper greeting, thanks.
Just spent the weekend being nearly drowned on Dartmoor, riding in severe weather for 4 hours (we had proper severe weather warnings.) The roads were like rivers and the rain was like someone pouring a huge bucket of water out of the sky all the time, at a 45o angle. Why people actually pay to ride in those conditions beats me!
Roll on summer I say, can't wait for flies, burning sun etc


----------



## Elz7 (Nov 30, 2010)

hi, does anyone here know the show Bonanza? its awesome or McLeods daughter????? 
Im from australian btw


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Chicken (little? )
I am already IN my dotage, and loving it, too! I like your explanation of what sort of riding you do. If I was there, you and I would go out across the moors , cantering and laughing and consider ourselves the luckiest people around. Every time I go out for a ride in our woods, it's an adventure and I am hardly ever dissatisfied with my lot. (not til I get home and the kids and hubby are meeting me at the door with growling stomachs)
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Elz7,

Welcome to the forum. I Do know the show Bonanza. It was popular when I was a kid. I loved little Joe's horse, the pinto. I don't know the other show.
Are you a rider?


----------

